# Georgia Montebank Peach wine



## gesnipes (Nov 20, 2010)

I made this recipe last year, and had someone do a taste comparison to a popular local winery's peach wine. People thought my homemade wine was the higher quality wine. This recipe is easy, and has a rich peachy flavor.

Buy 5 cans of Welches frozen peach / grape concentrate
5 cans of frozen peach daquari concentrate
5lbs of sugar

Add all the peach/grape concentrate and 4 daquari concentrate. You'll save one for the end of fermentation.
Dissolve 5lbs of sugar and add it to the must. Stabalize it with Campden or simular product. Wait 12 - 24 hours and pitch yeast.

When SG reaches 1.000 or lower, add the last can of Daquari concentrate. Stir gently to avoid introducing air and possible oxidation, and then move to a secondary.

Peach wine is better as a sweet wine. In fact, it makes a great dessert wine. After a month or so, stabilize and back sweeten to taste. Clarify, and you'll have a peach wine that can rival any other brand. Doesn't get much easier than this.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 20, 2010)

How many gallons does this make.


----------



## gesnipes (Nov 21, 2010)

ellijaywinemaker said:


> How many gallons does this make.



5 Gallons.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 21, 2010)

*peach winery?*

I have been making peach wine in N. Ga. for 3 yrs from whole peaches. would love to compare it to a com. winery peach wine. Where in Ga. is a winery that has peach wine?


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2010)

gesnipes said:


> I made this recipe last year, and had someone do a taste comparison to a popular local winery's peach wine. People thought my homemade wine was the higher quality wine. This recipe is easy, and has a rich peachy flavor.
> 
> Buy 5 cans of Welches frozen peach / grape concentrate
> 5 cans of frozen peach daquari concentrate
> ...




Whats the starting gravity?
If using frozen concentrate I would use 3-4 cans PER gallon. I think you may be light in body and flavor.
The last batch I made fron frozen concentrate (6-gallons) I used 22 12oz cans and 2-12oz cans for a f-pac. Came out great!
BTW I got them @ Aldi's (apple-kiwi-strawberry)


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

How much water?


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> How much water?


Was a 6 gal batch


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 21, 2010)

I all so live in N Georgia Ellijay we need to make a wine club for the north Geargia area.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 21, 2010)

are any of you filtering your peach wine? i am about to release my first commercial peach wine...and the test subjects are all saying leave unfiltered


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

I had to filter mine as it just wouldnt clear for some reason and instead of adding a fining agentagain I decided to try and filter it and it worked great which is usually not the way it works. Usually you dont filter a cloudy wine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 22, 2010)

*peach wine*

I also filter my peach wine. I v'e made 10 gals. of it the last 3 seasons. If I don't filter I get "floaties" in it after it's been bottled a while. The wine is great though. Roy


----------



## gesnipes (Nov 22, 2010)

FTC Wines said:


> I have been making peach wine in N. Ga. for 3 yrs from whole peaches. would love to compare it to a com. winery peach wine. Where in Ga. is a winery that has peach wine?



Chateau Elan makes a very good Peach Wine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 22, 2010)

*Tks Gesnipes*

I will put that Winery on my to visit list before the end of the year. I'm anxious to compare my Peach wine to commercial wineries. I may be prejudice but I'm told my Peach Wine is great! Just want to make sure my friends are not Happy Free Winos! Roy


----------

